# Tiger & ape on the loose



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Jungle Island gone wild!

http://www.floridatoday.com/article...r-ape-escape-at-park-hundreds-flee-for-safety


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Two words: adrenaline rush


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

That's as bad as the 400 crocodiles that escaped from a breeding farm in Mexico due to flooding from the hurricane.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Lions and tigers and apes, oh my!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I'd be more impressed if the gibbon was riding the tiger.


----------



## Bone To Pick (Oct 23, 2007)

What if the tiger was riding the gibbon? Or maybe if they were both quietly cruising around the park in a golf cart? :googly:


----------

